# Greetings from Denmark. Phragmipedium kovachii time....



## Birgit (Jan 16, 2021)




----------



## PeteM (Jan 16, 2021)

Flower is looking good.. and lots of growths, how long have you been growing this kovachii? Any info on your media, conditions and culture throughout the year would be much appreciated! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## abax (Jan 16, 2021)

Welcome to ST from KY. That's one very healthy kovachii.


----------



## Birgit (Jan 17, 2021)

I keep mine cool and bright under LED. They are in ebb and flow and watered with pure water containing calcium/mag. Very little fertilizer never exeeding 50 tds. I use growcubes and limestone.This one I have had since 2017, and quite a big plant now.


----------



## PeteM (Jan 17, 2021)

Birgit said:


> I keep mine cool and bright under LED. They are in ebb and flow and watered with pure water containing calcium/mag. Very little fertilizer never exeeding 50 tds. I use growcubes and limestone.This one I have had since 2017, and quite a big plant now.


Thanks! I would love to see your setup if you ever have time for pictures. What kind of limestone do you use and what is the ratio of limestone you use with the grow cubes? I have converted all my kovachii to grow cubes and large perlite in large plastic net baskets. I have also worked on keeping the temps cool in the summer and I am seeing promising results under LED. I do not keep an ebb and flow.. but I water heavily every day with an RO hose and also only fertilize under 50ppm every day then flush with RO.


----------



## Justin (Jan 17, 2021)

Wow great plant. Hopefully mine is finally budding soon...


----------



## Birgit (Jan 17, 2021)

I keep them in my basement, nice and cool even in the summertime, max. 22 celcius. Just at basic ebb/flow setup, which is on a timer and waters for an hour in the morning and again in the evening. The reservoir is RO water or rainwater, cal/mag and a tiny amount af Rainmix or occasionally a bit af calcium nitrate mixed with some seaweed extract. In the summer it's max 50 tds, but in the winter I go quite low in water ppm. Sometimes the RO water is mixed with only calcium and magnesium and the tds is around 30. The water reservoir is renewed about every 2 weeks. I use limestone gravel and chickenfeed calcium. Rockwool, medium chunks of bark, charcoal, calcium rock and mixed in a tiny pinch of fish-blood-and bone fertilizer. The only time I water with pure RO water, is when I flush the pot-once a week, Not to forget circulation such as fans running 24/7. Just realized why I made the ebb and flow system.....it was quite time consuming to handle every day  Happy growing!!


----------



## PeteM (Jan 17, 2021)

Birgit said:


> I keep them in my basement, nice and cool even in the summertime, max. 22 celcius. Just at basic ebb/flow setup, which is on a timer and waters for an hour in the morning and again in the evening. The reservoir is RO water or rainwater, cal/mag and a tiny amount af Rainmix or occasionally a bit af calcium nitrate mixed with some seaweed extract. In the summer it's max 50 tds, but in the winter I go quite low in water ppm. Sometimes the RO water is mixed with only calcium and magnesium and the tds is around 30. The water reservoir is renewed about every 2 weeks. I use limestone gravel and chickenfeed calcium. Rockwool, medium chunks of bark, charcoal, calcium rock and mixed in a tiny pinch of fish-blood-and bone fertilizer. The only time I water with pure RO water, is when I flush the pot-once a week, Not to forget circulation such as fans running 24/7. Just realized why I made the ebb and flow system.....it was quite time consuming to handle every day  Happy growing!!


Thanks for this detail!


----------



## Duck Slipper (Jan 17, 2021)

Awesome...
Thanks for the info.


----------



## Djthomp28 (Jan 18, 2021)

Welcome to the forum! Fantastic kovachii.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 19, 2021)

Nice. Thanks for sharing. You seem to have the culture down.


----------

